# Around the League



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

stolen from Koko

Just a thread to keep you all updated about other things going on in the NBA

1) The Phoenix Suns trade Quentin Richardson and the rights to Nate Robinson for Kurt Thomas and the rights to Dijon Thomson


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

As the other thread stated, Phoenix sign Raja Bell. Along with the acquisition of Kurt Thomas, it looks as if Phoenix is trying to get into a more defensive mode.

It also is reported that Milwaukee offered Redd the maximum contract


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

As long as Redd stays in the East I'll be happy. I don't want to see him end up in Dallas nor do I want to see him in Denver. Just take the money and run with it Redd.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Denver would of been scary, Miller/Redd/Anthony/Martin/Camby. They are a true SG away from being true contenders with Dallas, Phoenix, San Antonio + maybe Houston


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Yeah, Denver is hella scary. They have like 8mil(?) to throw at a free agent SG. They are going to be good if Camby can continue his recent dominance.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Apparently Cleveland have signed Larry Hughes (5 years/60 million), thats a killer team with LeBron & Z. But was Larry going at it in his contract year? We'll just see

I hope JJ leaves the Suns


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

It seems like Michael Redd is staying with Milwaukee after all.

I agree Theo, Larry Hughes, Le Bron and Z form a quite respectable triangle!


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Larry signing with the cavs is pretty big news. So that leaves WAS with a hole at SG, does this make it easier to pick up Kwame for Daniels or even Stack in a sign and trade?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Seattle have taken a step back, with Nate McMillan heading to Portland. They surely won't be as good as last season, seeing as how Nate is leaving.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I think Milwaukee just made themselves a playoff team, they signed Bobby Simmons for 5 years/47 million. 

Andrew Bogut/Dan Gadzuric
Joe Smith/Zaza Pachulia
Bobby Simmons/Desmond Mason
Michael Redd/Jiri Welsch
TJ Ford/Maurice Williams

They have the ROY and the 6th man of the year (and possibly comeback of the year), thats a solid lineup. Are Bulls now the worst team in the Central? :gasp:

Clippers got worse, so thats hopefully one more team which we got a W against.

Thoughts?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

A lot of moves have been happening recently. 

Kwame Brown is going to be traded to Washington for Caron Butler and Chucky Atkins. Unless the Lakers are sold on Vujacic, they have a huge void to fill at PG. Kwame Brown is a good talent, but he's going to have to improve and settle down for this trade to pay dividends for the Lakers.

Francisco Oberto is signing with the Spurs. He's 6'10, and he's yet another guy from Argentina. This means that Scola won't be a Spur next season.

The Clippers have agreed with Cuttino Mobley. He replaces Bobby Simmons.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I hate the fact that it seems like the Mavs are sitting on thier hands. They don't seem to be active at all. I am hoping that it is because they already have something in place but they can't announce it until the 22nd and they don't want to announce it and have someone come in an screw it up in the mean time.

Although if other teams can announce what they are doing before it can actually get done (22nd) then why can't the Mavs?

Anyway we claim to want to get another athletic big man but I don't see them going after any of these guys. Guys are coming off the market everyday. I was dissappointed to see Gadzuric go back to the Bucks. I expect any day now for Steven Hunter to resign with the Suns.

I assume that the Mavs have something in the works. They have like 4 roster spots to fill. Maybe they are just waiting for teams to waive thier bad contracts. I assume that they will do the Finley trade or waiving thing. Anyway evertime I see a guy who could help us go somewhere else I start thinking they are just going to stand pat.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

mavsman said:


> I hate the fact that it seems like the Mavs are sitting on thier hands. They don't seem to be active at all. I am hoping that it is because they already have something in place but they can't announce it until the 22nd and they don't want to announce it and have someone come in an screw it up in the mean time.
> 
> Although if other teams can announce what they are doing before it can actually get done (22nd) then why can't the Mavs?
> 
> ...


 I really think they are waiting to see how the summer leauge goes before doing anything drastic. We're stocked full of talent and potential talent. More so than any other team in the leauge. Its just a waiting game.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

The Mavericks are the kings of last minute blockbuster deals, so I wouldn't be worried yet. Cuban is never satisfied with his team, so there will be something in the works.


----------

